# Rafter J Bar



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We have just returned from a 7 day trip to the Black Hills. After reading reviews from other Outbackers on this site about the Rafter J Bar resort we decided to stay there for our base camp. It has to be one of the finest RV parks in the nation. The sites and facilities are wonderful. Everything is extremely well maintained. Manicured green meadows and sites prevail. Thanks to all Outbackers for the advice. From there we took day trips to Crazy Horse, Mount Rushmore and Custer State Park. One day we went to Deadwood. The whole area is a wonderful vacation spot. We plan to return next year. Custer state park has an abundance of campgrounds that are in top shape, good roads everywhere and lots of wildlife to photograph. The people of South Dakota should be very proud of how this area is taken care of. And I almost forgot the Outback was flawless in it's performace. Towing (800 miles hooked up) was a breeze.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

camptails said:


> We have just returned from a 7 day trip to the Black Hills. After reading reviews from other Outbackers on this site about the Rafter J Bar resort we decided to stay there for our base camp. It has to be one of the finest RV parks in the nation. The sites and facilities are wonderful. Everything is extremely well maintained. Manicured green meadows and sites prevail. Thanks to all Outbackers for the advice. From there we took day trips to Crazy Horse, Mount Rushmore and Custer State Park. One day we went to Deadwood. The whole area is a wonderful vacation spot. We plan to return next year. Custer state park has an abundance of campgrounds that are in top shape, good roads everywhere and lots of wildlife to photograph. The people of South Dakota should be very proud of how this area is taken care of. And I almost forgot the Outback was flawless in it's performace. Towing (800 miles hooked up) was a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to keep a note on this place as we will visit the Black Hills possibly next yr. Also will ck to see if there might be a website connected to it. thanks for the tip!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

2blackdogs said:


> camptails said:
> 
> 
> > We have just returned from a 7 day trip to the Black Hills. After reading reviews from other Outbackers on this site about the Rafter J Bar resort we decided to stay there for our base camp. It has to be one of the finest RV parks in the nation. The sites and facilities are wonderful. Everything is extremely well maintained. Manicured green meadows and sites prevail. Thanks to all Outbackers for the advice. From there we took day trips to Crazy Horse, Mount Rushmore and Custer State Park. One day we went to Deadwood. The whole area is a wonderful vacation spot. We plan to return next year. Custer state park has an abundance of campgrounds that are in top shape, good roads everywhere and lots of wildlife to photograph. The people of South Dakota should be very proud of how this area is taken care of. And I almost forgot the Outback was flawless in it's performace. Towing (800 miles hooked up) was a breeze.
> ...


There is a site WWW.rafterj.com....it is just like the pictures "GREEN" even in August.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree, definitely one of the nicest campgrounds we have stayed in. Where was your spot? We were in the loop that is visible across the field from the main office, really nice view.

Mike


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I agree, definitely one of the nicest campgrounds we have stayed in. Where was your spot? We were in the loop that is visible across the field from the main office, really nice view.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]52327[/snapback]​


We were in what is called the Ranch Camp the center of which had a shower and laundry facility. The Island is also really nice. When we return I think we will try the Lower Ranch Camp for the views.

Ray


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

A good place for the next National Rally!







DH said we have to go back to the Black Hills. His grandparents where homesteaders in the Spearfish area lived in a sod house. 
Jan


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

cookie - DW grandparents live in spearfish during the summer month, beofre heading to Arizona for the winter...small world


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

We've been to Rafter J 3 times now. 
Great park, great location. We have stayed at the upper loop each time, Ranch camp I believe.


----------

